# Stock vehicle dry weight of 2007 maxima 3.5 anybody?



## 70SS355 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey all, my buddie just bought a brand new 3.5 maxima that he is very proud of and we can't find anywhere on any site, owners manual, or anything what the dry weight of a 07 maxima 3.5 is, there quite nice cars, gotta love the leather, and the 255 HP. we are trying to compare his power to weight to my Nova's just for fun.:newbie:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Edmunds.com

...shows curb weight as 3591 lbs. (curb weight includes all fluids and full tank)


----------



## 70SS355 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks bud.


----------

